# Official Congress Roll call



## Leeana (Jul 24, 2007)

Thought it was about time to see who is going and what everybody is taking :lol:. Just another week left!

Lets see who you are taking!

I'm only taking one, Foundation Sr Gelding. Will be there aug1-4th as we have classes almost everyday exept the 1st. I think its only about a 6hr drive for us so we will be leaving bright and early wensday morning




. We have Classic Liberty, Hunter in hand, Jumper in hand and Sr Gelding Foundation hater. Im going to get add him in solid color, if its not to late and i remember!

Here is who i am taking-

*Royal Salsa*






Share your congress bound ponies


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 24, 2007)

I know, I'm getting excited!!! :aktion033:

We're taking:

Pondering Oaks Apache Rose: Futurity, Classic Filly

Texaco MGS: Classic yearling stud, over

Happy Hooligan, OK: Classic 2 yr old stud, over

Willow's Point Sonja Sun: Classic yearling mare, under

Then some catch handles in the Classic Gelding and Foundation gelding divisions!

I know a lot are probably at the World show right now.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 24, 2007)

Woo-hoo, I'm really looking foward to Congress!!! This will be the first year that I actually get to go even though my horses have been there the last couple of years.

Belinda has two of our Contenders:

*Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra*, Classic Sr Stallion, Under - 10 Time GRAND Champion Stallion






*Wallstreet The Admiral Lambee Pie*, Classic Sr Mare, Under (time for a new pic!!)






I'm also taking *Fiddlestix Princess Dye*, Classic Yearling Mare, Over (pictured as a weanling)






Additionally, I'll be making my Modern Roadster and Harness Pony debuts! Yes, that is right... MODERNS :new_shocked:


----------



## Ashley (Jul 24, 2007)

I wont be there but my boy will be. Watch for Royal Emporer Kuzco in yearling classic(I beleive) with Tim Bush. They will also have him in the futurity.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 24, 2007)

MODERNS!!! :new_shocked: Holy cow Lisa! That's a jump!



:



Lisa Strass said:


> Woo-hoo, I'm really looking foward to Congress!!! This will be the first year that I actually get to go even though my horses have been there the last couple of years.
> 
> Belinda has two of our Contenders:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 24, 2007)

She is at World right now in fact her daughter just showed her modern pony in a couple of classes but Jennifer of Sweet Opal will be there with her ponies


----------



## kaykay (Jul 24, 2007)

we will be there with jet



foundation yearling gelding and youth and ammy

Just have to get thru the rest of the world show


----------



## Treciah (Jul 24, 2007)

It sounds like everyone is going to have so much fun! Wish I was going to be there in person, but can not.

I am new to the ponies, just purchased my first ones last fall, went to Congress one day last year and had a great time....so am green with envy that you all get to go and wish you all much success. My two boys will be there, "Nick" foundation yearling colt and "Pete" MP 2 yr old stallion, shown by Marvin McCabe. So will definately be there in spirit. Again best wishes to all of you for a SUPER FUN show

Trecia

And yes these ponies are addictive!!!!


----------



## ctinsley (Jul 25, 2007)

We can't make the show but Corey Hatfield will be showing our yearling foundation colt Buckeye WCf Classical Fireworks in the futurity and Foundation yearlings.


----------



## Sharron (Jul 25, 2007)

We will be there with a Modern Mare, a Modern Pleasure mare, and two futurity babies, a Classic filly and a Modern Pleasure colt both babies sired by Hidden Image FMF '02 MP Pony of the year. :bgrin

Don't forget to let me know what you will be bringing for the luncheon..the list of food is pretty short as of today, but know everyone is busy getting ponies ready for the show... :no:

Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting lots of new ones...come by Sharrway stalls for a cup of coffee, and say hi! :lol:


----------



## Lewella (Jul 25, 2007)

Abby, Kyla and myself will be there with Oneka's Omega Red who they will be showing in youth classes.



:

Welcome to the forum Trecia! :saludando:

Lewella - who needs to go to town and get pickles for the potluck!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jul 27, 2007)

We will be there from monday till friday with Buckeye WCF Classical Story, yearling classic stallion for open and futurity and ammy.

We just got back from Worlds and had a wonderful show with placing very well with our 3 miniatures, Chaps, Lordy, Monte Carlo plus the shetland yearling stallion Story and getting more of the silver "cookie trays" and then be off to Congress next!

Looking forward in seeing some forum people there as well, Thanks Kay Kay for taking some pictures of Story too and finally meeting you there in the showring.


----------



## Treciah (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Lewella....figured it's about time to join the fun!



And I may even get to go to Congress for a day

am working on it though won't be the day my colts show but it's still a day at Congress





Trecia


----------



## Lewella (Jul 28, 2007)

And a day at Congress is well worth the trip! Hope to see you there - you will have a BLAST!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohhh i look forward to meeting so many people! Cannot wait to get on the road, we finially got a hotel which is a relief. Anyone else staying at the Super 8? Every other hotel was almost booked or they didnt have rooms left for all 4 nights we need, dont really want to switch hotels 3x lol.

Three more days :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:

:risa8:


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Jul 28, 2007)

WE ARE GOING ,,,,,,,JUST TAKING 2 FOUNDATION GELDINGS TO THE SHOW FOR SATURDAY,,,,

RHAPSODY'S QUEST FOR GOLD

BUCKEYE WCF CLASSICAL DIPLOMAT,,,,,

IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GREAT SHOW TO GO TO AND AM SO GLAD IT IS BACK GORDYVILLE,,,,,,

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND SEE YOU THERE,,,,


----------



## Serene Acres 2 (Jul 29, 2007)

We are coming, Dad will be there Tuesday and I will be arriving Wednesday. I'm so excited about seeing everyone even though I saw most of them just last week it's always fun to spend time w/my horse show family. Eveyone have a safe drive there and good luck at the show.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 29, 2007)

Has anyone looked at what the weather is going to be like at Gordyville those four days? Is it normally pretty hot? Trying to decide if i need to run to walmart and get some box fans lol. Think i will go take a look at the weather forcast and then post it here for all you wondering



.

Two more days :bgrin

**

Found the weather for Gifford IL incase anyone is interested ....think i better go buy some of those box fans



.

http://www.city-data.com/forecast/w-Gifford-Illinois.html


----------



## Ashley (Jul 29, 2007)

Can somebody tell me when the yearling classic geldings under show?


----------



## Leeana (Jul 29, 2007)

Classic Futurity yearling stallion/gelding is the 4th class wensday.

Classic yearling gelding under is class 255 which is Satuday Morning bc that is right before my geldings class


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 29, 2007)

Leeana,

I looked up the weather and it is supposed to be in the low to mid 90's during the day and around 70 most nights. Hope that helps you.

Dave and I will be there and bringing a 12 yr old girl for her first trip to Congress. She is so excited that her mother says she can hardly sleep. We will be there the whole show cause we are bring 5 foundations.

A yearling filly, a yearling stud colt, a yearling gelding, a 2yr old filly and a 3 yr old gelding. Since we are showing in futurities and Katie is planning to win the filly in the youth contest, I guess we will be there till nearly the very end. She also made sure we would have room to bring it home in the trailer or else her mom would have had to come with the little trailer. :bgrin That is what I call confidence.

See you all in a couple of days.

Angie


----------



## ckmini (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish I was going, possibly next year though now that I can't go to nationals anymore because of college. Good luck all!


----------

